# ATV FAIR MN 2009 mud bog



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Well we had a lot of fun! Kara ran the all women's class, I ran the stock 551cc and up, and we did the team 2wd. 








Kara in the lineup









Kara's 1st run:rockn:




The 2 she ran won 1st & 2nd. Wish she got to run one of the other gals instead of the 2 that follow this club. Oh well she did darn good!! 
My 1st.:rockn: It took so long to start us?:thinking:




 
And 3rd 




 
2nd The BIG guy just got done running over a can-am renegade *literally*




 
WE GOT AIR:rockn::rockn::aargh4::rockn::aargh4::rockn::aargh4::rockn::aargh4::rockn::aargh4::aargh4:









We saw cool stuff












































 
This is the bike that ran the renagaed over!










I got 4 stock rims for $45! and a back rack for $15, and a rear cv axle for $75!!!:rockn:











*We took 3rd in team*:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:
This was the 3rd annual ATV Fair and the 1st mud bog up hear in st. Cloud MN.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Who makes that bumper guard with the lights on it for the Brutes??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

beavel said:


> Who makes that bumper guard with the lights on it for the Brutes??


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1172


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

I think I am going to have to order one of those


----------



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

Wish I could have made it, but the thing goes to the shop Wednesday to get jetted.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Well that club is throwing one at the Sandbox (cedar lake speedway) June 20th. I'm thinking we will go.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mucho fun and congrats on the placing 3rd. I wish my wife would ride!


----------

